# Making friends in Limassol



## franceshancock1 (May 28, 2016)

Hi there, 

My names Fran, I'm 24 and I have recently moved to Limassol from Leeds, England with my partner Craig and we don't know anyone here. I would love to meet some good people and make some new friends. Just looking for some lovely girls I can have a good chat and a drink with really. I love travel, I love being outdoors, I like laughing and having fun. If anyone could give me any help on how I could go about this please do let me know? Limassol socials etc? 

Thank you


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

My wife and I are in our 20s albeit in Paphos, not Limassol. If you're ever over this way though, let us know!


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

I've only been here a few months but it's going pretty well so far. There is a decent expat community but there's a big age spread. I was in Napa at the weekend and I was the youngest at 31 and the oldest was 57, it was bloody great. 

The Woodman in the Tourist area is often full of Brits, and me. Quiz night on Monday night which is a good thing for you two to do since you can just make a team on your own and just chat to people although it can get a bit heated! 

Like anywhere there are lots of different groups of friends and if you get out you will find that people are generally quite welcoming because they've usually been in the same situation you're in. 

Where abouts in Limassol are you two?


----------

